# What state has the most amount of wildlife and nature?



## Bimmyyonsy

I'm trying to find a comfortable state to live in that has a large amount of Nature and wildlife...it has to have zoos as well because I'm going to be a Veterinarian


----------



## Robin Usagani

Florida?


----------



## Josh66

I'm pretty sure almost every state meets those requirements - just don't live in the city...

What kind of climate do you like?  ...There's a pretty wide variation...

Texas & Florida don't have income tax...  Delaware doesn't have sales tax...  The Carolinas have nice beaches...

You probably should live in Nebraska.  Based on the detailed criteria we have to go on, that seems to be the best fit.


----------



## Derrel

Alaska.


----------



## LaFoto

What kind of question is this to be asked on a *Photography Forum*???
This thread cannot be serious!


----------



## Overread

Actually I can rather understand the OPs thinking in asking photographers (in the nature and wildlife section) since wildlife photographers (in theory at least) should have a decent idea of the ecology (at least of their home state/nation) to be able to give some insight.

I do get the feeling that the OP is probably a younger generation (by word choice and such) and there;s nothing wrong in that either. My advice would be that becoming a vet is one of the harder medical choices one can make - the university courses alone are long than average (I think its 5 years in the UK instead of the regular 3). Also along with that there will be a lot of specailist requirements and focus areas on certain groups of species. 
My advice would be that you'd need to ask this question to vets (I'm sure there are vet forums online) for a good place to start as well as how to think about approaching the subject with an aim to working at a zoo. You might find that there are only certain universities that offer a zoo applicable course (with the remainder being more focused on general pet health or livestock)


----------



## Art Photographers

Its a loaded question for sure. But I think you need to ask yourself a few questions first. Like how secluded do you want to be? Do have any interests other than nature and wildlife? I have travelled to many states and a few of my favorites are Colorado, Utah, Wyoming, Montana, Alaska. But someof these I choose for different reasons. I like to Snowboard, so I choose purposely to go to these areas and others to make the most of my trips.


----------

